# Training advice whilst on DBOL



## John Chun (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm on my 3rd DBOL only cycle, I made quite good gains on my past one's but due to a shoulder injury (which put me out for 14 months!!) I haven't been training hard.

My injury's more or less gone now but I can't do Shoulder Presses anymore and have to watch things like Bench Presses (which I substitute with Dips) - Incline presses are fine though.

Anyway, I've just started my DBOL cycle and have been reading a lot about PCT. When I did my last cycles I didn't even do a PCT after my cycles!! I had no computer access and didn't even know about it!! The guy I got my gear off is a semi pro and didn't mention it to me. I asked him about it the other day and he said it's not necessary when only on a low dosage. (I'm taking 30mg a day of DBOL).

I had no bad side effects during or after my last cycles - no signs of botch tits etc, perhaps felt a little run down and depressed for a week or two after the cycle but thats it!

I'm not risking it this time so am trying to get some Nolva. Somebody recommended United Pharmacies but I can't seem to find any there. Any Ideas anyone?? I've asked my friend too.

*Training*

I've been folowing a 2 day a week program from Beyond brawn which has been great but thought I'd go to a 3 day a week workout when on the gear. I've just read the article *How to keep your gains... This is a MUST READ!* and it is excellent!!

I was actually thinking of just following this workout whilst ON the gear. What do you guys reckon?? Will I still get great gains or should I train more?? basically my question is this:-

*What is the best way to train to make sure I make maximum gains while on the gear ??*

I know everyone is different and I am probably asking for abuse and/or a million workout programs but basically I want to know if whilst on the gear I just train the same as off it??

I want to make the most use of the DBOL in my body and not waste it when I could be gaining.

Any/all advice would be grateful.

John


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

If you don't know how to train for gains without drugs why take drugs......?

Some people truly amaze me.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> If you don't know how to train for gains without drugs why take drugs......?
> 
> Some people truly amaze me.


was thinking the same and i know fcuk all!

stick to the basics

a 4 day split (chest&abs, back bis, delts tris, legs or something similar)or push pull legs...there tons of info on here if you research.

get the diet sorted dont go overboard on the bulk or youll just end up getting fat and then want to diet again loads of diet sh!t in the diet section...


----------



## John Chun (Apr 1, 2010)

*Lois Lane* - If you actually read my post you'll know that I DO know how to train without drugs (As I mentioned I've been training using a program like in another Article on this forum with great gains which I ALSO mentioned),

I was asking people's experiences of what they've found to be good whilst on the cycle in order to reap the full benifits! It's people like you who put people off joining forums and asking questions!

*Tonyc* - thanks for the info I appreciate it, even though you kinda abuse me too

that's the annoying thinga about some people on this site - they jump down peoples throats and abuse them when they ask for advice about drugs/training etc. No need to be rude when they make their questions plainly obvoius. I''ve noticed in a lot of the threads where people come for advice off people who also take gear (Lois Lane being an obvious one) and all they get is abuse. You all had to ask lots of questions first too - or have you forgot that!


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Con has amazing genetics fairplay.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

When on cycle I train with more volume and higher reps.

Natty: 9 sets per BP, reps 2-8.

Enhanced: 12-15 sets per BP 8-12 reps.

You can tollerate more volume on gear but tollerate less stress on the joints. The precise sets and reps that are best for you in each case may well vary but the principle remains the same.


----------



## John Chun (Apr 1, 2010)

Many thanks Cra16 - that's exactly the kind of advice/suggestions I was looking for. I always wondered why the magazines etc had higher reps/volume etc compared to the "Natural" type workouts.

The "less stress on the joints/ligaments" etc makes sense too.

Thankyou


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

i know what your saying my post wasnt exactly constructive.

I just meant that im on dbol now and 2 weeks in i made similar gains before i started taking it...so i just meant that its more down to the diet and simple training that made a difference obviously not the dbol as nothing much has changed!

I think the workout seems to be irrelevant really aslong as its got all the compounds init like deads, squats etc.

For say a chest routine

I found that after say heavy flat bench 3 x 6 and inc bench 3 x 12 then some thing like cable crossover or pec decs at 3 x 12 helped me to develop my chest more than it was and get a good pump...

ill send you the routine if you like but ill have to find the word file somewhere..i didnt come up withit myslef just nicked it of other sites or people that used it and looked good!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Cra16 said:


> When on cycle I train with more volume and higher reps.
> 
> Natty: 9 sets per BP, reps 2-8.
> 
> ...





John Chun said:


> Many thanks Cra16 - that's exactly the kind of advice/suggestions I was looking for. I always wondered why the magazines etc had higher reps/volume etc compared to the "Natural" type workouts.
> 
> The "less stress on the joints/ligaments" etc makes sense too.
> 
> Thankyou


Training with higher reps i all very well for toning but it's not good if you are trying to build muscle, lower reps and higher weight is what you need, i wouldn't be running a cycle and then using a weight that i can get 12-15 reps with if my goal was to get big.

There is plenty of nolva on that site, just type tamoxifen into the search function.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> Training with higher reps i all very well for toning but it's not good if you are trying to build muscle, lower reps and higher weight is what you need, i wouldn't be running a cycle and then using a weight that i can get 12-15 reps with if my goal was to get big.
> 
> There is plenty of nolva on that site, just type tamoxifen into the search function.


Sorry mate you misread my post it says 8-12 reps not 12-15 reps on cycle. This is a muscle building rep range not toning (whatever that means!).



> Originally Posted by *Cra16*
> 
> When on cycle I train with more volume and higher reps.
> 
> ...


----------



## sparticus (Jun 16, 2009)

Have you tried the HIT Routine?

Even training natural I find its great for growth, it will allow maximum rest time and enough for growth.

Check out dorian yates and mike menser, see the principles behind it.

All the best.


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Training with higher reps i all very well for toning but it's not good if you are trying to build muscle, lower reps and higher weight is what you need,


Ive never understood that ^^

How can training with more reps increase your "toning"?. Surely the word toning is actually people meaning "definition" which comes from loss of bodyfat?

Doing 15 reps isn't going to change the shape of your muscle and we all know spot reduction in fat doesn't exist in that sense. Do you mean 15 reps will burn more calories or ?

Btw from other posts you seem very knowledgable Mars1960 , I just want to know what you mean by this.


----------



## John Chun (Apr 1, 2010)

*TonyC74* - thanks for the extra info, I have got myself a pretty goot program now. Not too much volume, it's more of a HIT type routine that I found on this site

*Sparticus* - Yeah I have a few Mike Mentzer books. A few years ago I trained using HIT for a couple of years but found I could only do so for a few months at a time as it totally wiped me out. I like training 2-3 times a week and found by following HIT I could only train 1-2 maximum times a week (I know this is the idea of HIT but actually like traiing more for the actual enjoyment of training if you know what I mean).

HIT is excellent though. The only problem I had with it was Back and Knee damage due to the heavy weights.

I now train at home so don't have access to a power rack and machines (leg press etc) which makes HIT training at home a lot harder and more dangerous, so I have to use a bit higher volume with slightly lighter weights.

Anyway I've decided to use the program here:-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroids-associated-drugs-articles/1452-how-keep-your-gains-must-read.html

Even though I'll be doing it whilst on the gear I expect to get much better gains than when not on it (which is what the workout is designed for).

Perhaps I'll increase the volume, but why bother if I still get gains. I've changed the program slightly to tailer for my home gym etc

Any comments??


----------

